# Looking for accompanists



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I am a classical singer and am always looking to meet and work with instrumentalists/accompanists. I am not sure if I can post this here?? Well if anyone is interested then I can send you some of my singing and perhaps you could send me some of your playing, and if we think we could work well together, we could meet and practise with the intention of performing. I sing classical and baroque arias, art song, traditional songs, musical theatre and am getting into spirituals. I am really interested in folk music so if your background is more folk than classical then that would be fine.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Or if anyone knows how I could meet more musicians? Where I could place an advert online or in London..?


----------

